# Full suspension or hardtail?



## Otruba_843 (Feb 17, 2013)

Hey guys. Just wanted to say hey and have a question. I finally got out to the trail today for the first time ever with my GF Mamba after convincing my friends to go along. This trail we went to is loaded with roots its ridiculous. It was like riding on that vibrating warning line on the side of the highway. After a grueling 12 miles, I began to question what a full suspension would be like in this situation. Does it make that much of a difference? My butt hurts from bouncing up and down the whole day and so does my lower back. It slowed us down so much. I regret not getting a full suspension bike. Anything I can do to help this out? It almost makes me want to not go back.


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

*Stand up*, even partially, to get the weight on the legs (shock absorbers)and off the butt, plus diminish the punishment to the lower back, *would be the first thing*.

And YES, on terrain like that FS is obviously better.

Do you have any other places to ride, or is it all like this (loaded with roots) ?

Welcome to the forums !!


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Typical....*



bikeabuser said:


> *Stand up*, even partially, to get the weight on the legs (shock absorbers)and off the butt, plus diminish the punishment to the lower back, *would be the first thing*.
> 
> And YES, on terrain like that FS is obviously better.
> 
> ...


Typical good advice.

A good portion of a mountain bike ride is off the seat. Especially true on rooty and rocky trails.


----------



## DudeNudem (Jun 11, 2012)

Congrats on your new bike and welcome to the sport! 

Your butt is going to hurt for your first 2 - 300 miles regardless of the bike you ride. Good news is after those first few hundred miles you will be able to spend a lot of time in the saddle and not get sore. Regarding your lower back pain - yes, a FS would help but even more helpful is to make sure your bike is the right size and to really dial in your cockpit set-up. This could consist of anything from making minor adjustments to replacing parts like your stem.

Another thing that helps with lower back pain is strengthening your core and also paying attention to how you ride: were you standing for most of the roots? If you are, then your legs are acting as your suspension and saving your back (and ass.) if you were seated then your back became your rear suspension - obviously your knees, hips and ankles can bend and absorb shock better than your mostly rigid back. 

But to answer your question more directly: a full suspension would have made the roots slightly less noticeable but there are much more effective ways to deal with rough terrain.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Full suspension will make a difference but that doesn't necessarily mean you should get a full suspension bike. 

1) Like said, adjust your riding. Sounds like you are on the seat too much. 
2) What fork do you have? Maybe upgrade that. 
3) If all else fails, try a thud buster. 

Lots of trails around here are very rocky and rooty and yet many people here have hard tails (self included) and enjoy riding them. Heck I even see a few masochists on rigid bikes some are even single speeds.


----------



## Otruba_843 (Feb 17, 2013)

I did stand up when it got rough, but I was losing so much power into the front forks from pedaling making me tired fast considering most of the trail is flat with a few small hills here and there. After reading more, this trail is notorious for it's roots


----------



## drz400sm (Nov 12, 2008)

saddle time is gonna be the cure for your issues. When I first started really getting into biking, I spoiled myself and bought a new full suspension. Even with the rear suspension, it took a while before all the little pains went away. Its just part of the experience. After a few years I decided to give the 29ers a try and bought a hard tail. It was like relearning how to ride all over again. My lower back had constant pain, but the more miles I put it, the easier it was. I just recently added another full suspension to the stable, and I can honestly say its only better in certain situations, not all the time. I still pull out the hardtail on some trails.

Of course, there are a few things you can do to help with the discomfort (like carbon seat post, tire pressure, saddle, cockpit adjustments, etc) but I wouldn't waste your time until you have a couple hundred miles under the belt. It's gonna take time for your body to adjust no matter what bike you have. You start to learn when it's best to stand up and mash, and when it's ok to stay in the saddle to work a climb.


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

kjlued said:


> Full suspension will make a difference but that doesn't necessarily mean you should get a full suspension bike.
> 
> 1) Like said, adjust your riding. Sounds like you are on the seat too much.
> 2) What fork do you have? Maybe upgrade that.
> ...


^^^^ This and give yourself some time on the trails. Learn to adjust to the bike and adjust the front fork as much as you can according to your riding style.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Fitness is the main contributer, most likely. Ride more and you will be able to work the terrain. Check your tire pressure also. 25 rear 20 front should soften your ride if you are at a higher pressure. If you begin to get rim hits add air as needed.


----------



## cbd5600 (Jul 6, 2012)

I ride a Cobia (same frame) and going tubeless (lower pressure) with a higher volume tire made the biggest difference in riding comfort on rooty terrain.


----------



## Tim Easterday (Feb 2, 2013)

I had a similar experience to the OP yesterday. My wife & I went out for our first MTB riding experience on real MTB trails. We both have the same model hardtails. Tons of tree roots and rocks on the trails. A lot of great advice here. I stood on the pedals a lot and that helped. When it comes time to upgrade the bike I will take a serious looks at full suspension bikes. Just wasn't in the budget this time.


----------



## bikewagon (May 10, 2007)

Some great advice in here. I will give you my 2 cents worth. I Have been riding full suspension bikes sense 1993, and it is the best way to ride. If you get the chance to upgrade, I would do it. once you learn how to ride full suspension bikes, there is no subsitute for letting the bike be the suspension and not your body. but if you are new to mt biking, your butt will hurt for while no matter what type of bike you ride.


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

Otruba_843 said:


> .. My butt hurts from bouncing up and down the whole day and so does my lower back. It slowed us down so much. ... Anything I can do to help this out? It almost makes me want to not go back.


Stand... That helps on descents. Standing on level ground helps when come to place where there are roots, but does not work for long periods. Same on climbs. Standing is best for short bits, but wears you down on a long pedal.

You can soften things on a hard tail with good rear pressures. I run 35 psi in the rear using tubes. This is high enough to prevent pinch flats and takes the edge off. Hardtails are fine bikes and with more seat time and technique you can ride a long way and not feel it.


----------



## Atl-Biker (Feb 8, 2012)

JoePAz said:


> Stand... That helps on descents. Standing on level ground helps when come to place where there are roots, but does not work for long periods. Same on climbs. Standing is best for short bits, but wears you down on a long pedal.
> 
> You can soften things on a hard tail with good rear pressures. I run 35 psi in the rear using tubes. This is high enough to prevent pinch flats and takes the edge off. Hardtails are fine bikes and with more seat time and technique you can ride a long way and not feel it.


What do you mean that standing is only good for short bits? Just trying to learn here. Are you just refering to wearing yourself out.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

eb1888 said:


> Check your tire pressure also. 25 rear 20 front should soften your ride if you are at a higher pressure. If you begin to get rim hits add air as needed.


Just wanted to highlight this good advice. Tire pressure can make or break any ride so make sure you start playing with it. 20 is far too low for what I ride with my weight and tendency to monster truck everything, but certainly 30 psi is a good starting point. Check that tire pressure every ride and drop down a few psi every ride until you start pinch flatting too much. Once you reach that point, put a little more air in the tires (~5psi) and see how that feels.

Full suspension should only really be considered over the $1000 price point. Below that there are too many compromises to make a bike that performs well and lasts a reasonable amount of time. Full suspension is pretty sweet but if you decide to upgrade (or supplement your stable, which I highly recommend if you can) then make sure you get the most out of your money by buying something that will last up front. Cheap full suspension is usually less fun to ride than any hardtail.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Atl-Biker said:


> What do you mean that standing is only good for short bits? Just trying to learn here. Are you just refering to wearing yourself out.


Saddle is not a chair, it's not for sitting, it's a place to rest. When you stand you carry your body weight on you legs and feet. If you don't have the fitness you would not be able to stand for a long period of time, you legs would get tired. It many times worse when you stand on the climb but it comes in handy when you need short burst of power to help you get over short steep sections.

I'm not a big fan of suspension posts, though thudbuster is pretty much the best one out there, it's annoying when the suspension compress during the climb adding unnecessary spike to your legs while climbing.


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

Atl-Biker said:


> What do you mean that standing is only good for short bits? Just trying to learn here. Are you just refering to wearing yourself out.


Yes. I can stand all day long when NOT pedaling, but when I need to pedal I can't stand and pedal for very long. It max out pretty quickly. So most pedaling for me is done in the saddle. Even so I will stand a bike length or two let the rear wheel do its thing. In fact climbing a step on hard tail requires this to clear it. If not when the rear hits the step it will toss you around. Do it standing and it is butter smooth. Now for some situations you need not stand all the way. Just a hover where you get your rear 2" off the seat will work a lot of the times. It does take practice and skill to know which rocks and roots you need to get out of the saddle for and which you stay seated on.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

JoePAz said:


> Yes. I can stand all day long when NOT pedaling, but when I need to pedal I can't stand and pedal for very long. It max out pretty quickly. So most pedaling for me is done in the saddle. Even so I will stand a bike length or two let the rear wheel do its thing. In fact climbing a step on hard tail requires this to clear it. If not when the rear hits the step it will toss you around. Do it standing and it is butter smooth. Now for some situations you need not stand all the way. Just a hover where you get your rear 2" off the seat will work a lot of the times. It does take practice and skill to know which rocks and roots you need to get out of the saddle for and which you stay seated on.


On some fun descends your legs get just as tired from pumping and loading the pedals I get almost as tired when I attack the descend, and that's just coasting no pedaling.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

> I did stand up when it got rough, but I was losing so much power into the front forks from pedaling making me tired fast considering most of the trail is flat with a few small hills here and there. After reading more, this trail is notorious for it's roots


 This is very typical of new riders. 12miles a lot to go on your first couple outtings, depends on how much elevation too.. You need to keep riding and you will get better. Feeling tired fast is normal. After awhile, your body will adjust. I wouldn't change anything on the bike until then. You'll get a better feeling after you've gotten about 8 good rides in.


----------



## longtang (Dec 18, 2008)

personally, I tried a 29 hard tail. Still prefer full suspension. Getting an s-works full fsr epic from specialized. It is a 29 inch with brain tech on fork and read suspension. So, that is the best of both worlds: light (22lbs) and pedals like a hardtail (the technology auto locks out the suspension when pedaling); and has benefit of dual suspension.

I hight recommend going with a s-works epic from specialized. That eliminates the question of HT or not. It is a dual suspension that acts like not only a HartTail, but also like a Hard fork when pedalling and is supple when there are bumps.

Imagine with you are pedaling over rough terrain: it stays pedal efficient while gives to the bumps. And it is a 29 inch wheel base! Wow!

I think that is the way to go, if you can afford nothing but the best!

It is the way to have bests of both worlds.

cheers.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

longtang said:


> personally, I tried a 29 hard tail. Still prefer full suspension. Getting an s-works full fsr epic from specialized. It is a 29 inch with brain tech on fork and read suspension. So, that is the best of both worlds: light (22lbs) and pedals like a hardtail (the technology auto locks out the suspension when pedaling); and has benefit of dual suspension.
> 
> I hight recommend going with a s-works epic from specialized. That eliminates the question of HT or not. It is a dual suspension that acts like not only a HartTail, but also like a Hard fork when pedalling and is supple when there are bumps.
> 
> ...


I owned 2 S-Works epics, at the end of the day you only need one brain, not 2 or 3. The idea was great but not working great. Once you can feel the lag in the suspension, it's over. Spech ride just fine with the suspension fully open. Plus with the brain you'd feel at least half of the first bump every time.

Full suspension is not really about comfort, it's about control.

Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

mimi1885 said:


> Full suspension is not really about comfort, it's about control.


And for those who can't/won't afford it ... Slow the F down ... Same result, IMO.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

When I first started riding, the hard tail beat the crap out of me and I all dreamed about was a full suspension thinking it would solve all my woes. The more I road though the less it seemed to beat me up but I still wanted a full suspension. Finally I got one and I love it. 
Honestly though, I have not figured out which bike I like more, my full suspension or my hard tail. I really thought it would be the FS hands down. When I got it, I started riding it, and I fell in love. I thought it was the most awesome thing ever. Then after a super long ride, I tore the pedal up so instead of switching the pedals from HT to the FS the next day, I figured it was a good opportunity to see how I still felt about the HT. After riding it, I figure it to be a toss up. 

The point is don't take the easy way out thinking that a FS is going to solve all your issues. 
I like both bikes equally since I have learned to ride without getting the crap beaten out of me. I won't get rid of either because I like them both. However, that does create another problem. Which bike do I take out. I imagine my dilemma is kind of like having two kids but only one extra ticket to Disney World. 

BTW, my next ride will most likely be a rigid single speed an I am sure the terrain here is every bit as bumpy as it is there.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

Ride other trails in your area and see if they are all the same before you entertain a new bike. Some trails just suck. I agree that lower pressure will help. A lot of beginners think pumping them up will be faster, but it is not in all cases. Let us know how much you weigh and we can make a guess at proper inflation.

Another technology is called "tubeless" that eliminates your tubes and allows lower pressures if necessary.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

Also, depending on your front fork, it may not be adjusted properly.


----------



## CRchris1996 (Apr 4, 2012)

another thing to check is the psi of the tire it can make a night day difference but stand up it will give you lots of more control a FS is more comfortable but is better to grow up your skills on a HT


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

eb1888 said:


> Fitness is the main contributer, most likely. Ride more and you will be able to work the terrain. Check your tire pressure also. 25 rear 20 front should soften your ride if you are at a higher pressure. If you begin to get rim hits add air as needed.





JoePAz said:


> Stand... That helps on descents. Standing on level ground helps when come to place where there are roots, but does not work for long periods. Same on climbs. Standing is best for short bits, but wears you down on a long pedal.
> 
> You can soften things on a hard tail with good rear pressures. I run 35 psi in the rear using tubes. This is high enough to prevent pinch flats and takes the edge off. Hardtails are fine bikes and with more seat time and technique you can ride a long way and not feel it.





zebrahum said:


> Just wanted to highlight this good advice. Tire pressure can make or break any ride so make sure you start playing with it. 20 is far too low for what I ride with my weight and tendency to monster truck everything, but certainly 30 psi is a good starting point. Check that tire pressure every ride and drop down a few psi every ride until you start pinch flatting too much. Once you reach that point, put a little more air in the tires (~5psi) and see how that feels.





wmac said:


> Ride other trails in your area and see if they are all the same before you entertain a new bike. Some trails just suck. I agree that lower pressure will help. A lot of beginners think pumping them up will be faster, but it is not in all cases. Let us know how much you weigh and we can make a guess at proper inflation.
> 
> Another technology is called "tubeless" that eliminates your tubes and allows lower pressures if necessary.


Yeah, that's a good idea.:thumbsup:



CRchris1996 said:


> another thing to check is the psi of the tire it can make a night day difference but stand up it will give you lots of more control a FS is more comfortable but is better to grow up your skills on a HT


----------



## Otruba_843 (Feb 17, 2013)

wmac said:


> Ride other trails in your area and see if they are all the same before you entertain a new bike. Some trails just suck. I agree that lower pressure will help. A lot of beginners think pumping them up will be faster, but it is not in all cases. Let us know how much you weigh and we can make a guess at proper inflation.
> 
> Another technology is called "tubeless" that eliminates your tubes and allows lower pressures if necessary.


This is the best trail in my area. There is one other one that im pretty sure I read is smoother, but its a lot shorter and supposedly lest exciting. I live along the coast in South Carolina, so there are barely any hills on the trails maybe 1 the whole 12 miles. My tires are 2.1 diameter and I inflated them at 30psi front and back. I am 6'2" and weigh 161 lbs. I think I had the preload all the way down and the rebound speed set to slow to absorb more.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

Otruba_843 said:


> This is the best trail in my area. There is one other one that im pretty sure I read is smoother, but its a lot shorter and supposedly lest exciting. I live along the coast in South Carolina, so there are barely any hills on the trails maybe 1 the whole 12 miles. My tires are 2.1 diameter and I inflated them at 30psi front and back. I am 6'2" and weigh 161 lbs. I think I had the preload all the way down and the rebound speed set to slow to absorb more.


Try 26 up front and 28 in the rear.


----------



## CRchris1996 (Apr 4, 2012)

try to play with the tire pressure until you found the right one for you if you lower the pressure you will add traction but can hit the rim or flat easily


----------



## unwind (Aug 20, 2010)

Get a dual suspension with a good rear shock but don't forget running costs! Depending on the Type of suspension setup those bearings can get expensive! 

Having both is definitely better if possible though!


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

cbd5600 said:


> I ride a Cobia (same frame) and going tubeless (lower pressure) with a higher volume tire made the biggest difference in riding comfort on rooty terrain.


Going tubeless/lower pressure with high volume tire is good advice. Learning how to pedal while standing will be the the other area you'll need to tackle.


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

The tire pressure you run is really dependent on your weight. If you're a couple hundred pounds or more, the suggestion of going 20 up front and 20 in back could lead to some flat tires if you're running tubes. So, take the tire pressure suggestions with a grain of salt. Carry extra tubes and experiment and be ready to swap tubes if you're working on finding your favorite pressure.


----------



## anthonyk (Feb 15, 2012)

Otruba_843 said:


> This is the best trail in my area. There is one other one that im pretty sure I read is smoother, but its a lot shorter and supposedly lest exciting. I live along the coast in South Carolina, so there are barely any hills on the trails maybe 1 the whole 12 miles. My tires are 2.1 diameter and I inflated them at 30psi front and back. I am 6'2" and weigh 161 lbs. I think I had the preload all the way down and the rebound speed set to slow to absorb more.


You might want to get some recommendations from a shop for good suspension settings (or just play with it on your own). Slowing rebound down too much can lead to packing, where the fork doesn't rebound all the way before the next hit. After several quick successive hits, your fork can end up just bottomed out at the end of its travel because it wasn't allowed to rebound fast enough.


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

mimi1885 said:


> On some fun descends your legs get just as tired from pumping and loading the pedals I get almost as tired when I attack the descend, and that's just coasting no pedaling.


Any descent where you are winded and never did any pedaling is a cool descent!


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

bikeabuser said:


> And for those who can't/won't afford it ... Slow the F down ... Same result, IMO.


I tend to believe that you can ride any where on HT that you can on a medium to short travel FS bike. The HT may be a little slower on the descents and probably even to slightly faster on the climbs depend on the terrain. I have been riding my HT a long time and there are descents I that slow down due to HT. I don't try bash and fly over every little thing on the train and try to pick my way around stuff when I can. That is fun in is own way of course.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

JoePAz said:


> Any descent where you are winded and never did any pedaling is a cool descent!


Wish I can bottled that


----------



## aggietaco09 (Feb 20, 2013)

what about hardtail vs rigid


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

aggietaco09 said:


> what about hardtail vs rigid


What about it?


----------



## CRchris1996 (Apr 4, 2012)

dirtdan said:


> The tire pressure you run is really dependent on your weight. If you're a couple hundred pounds or more, the suggestion of going 20 up front and 20 in back could lead to some flat tires if you're running tubes. So, take the tire pressure suggestions with a grain of salt. Carry extra tubes and experiment and be ready to swap tubes if you're working on finding your favorite pressure.


We cant said the right pressure to anyone but we can recommend lowering or playing with it


----------



## Jobuu (Aug 29, 2009)

I found a good seat helped me. The factory seat was really stiff so I replaced it with a new one. I think it was 35 bucks. What a difference.


----------



## Mavr0 (Feb 23, 2013)

jeap, the good investment for 35bucks, it need to be good nice feeling on, but don`t forget to make proper fine adjustments after a few rides...


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

Otruba_843 said:


> This is the best trail in my area. There is one other one that im pretty sure I read is smoother, but its a lot shorter and supposedly lest exciting. I live along the coast in South Carolina, so there are barely any hills on the trails maybe 1 the whole 12 miles. My tires are 2.1 diameter and I inflated them at 30psi front and back. I am 6'2" and weigh 161 lbs. I think I had the preload all the way down and the rebound speed set to slow to absorb more.


I'd try the rebound on the faster setting. The problem with it being slow is that when it compresses, and doesn't push back out by the time you hit your next bump, root, rock, etc., you're somewhere in the middle of your travel and start losing available compression. The nose of the bike also stays down more making cornering kind of crappy. I, and most riders I know prefer the rebound setting set to a faster rebound. I'd start in the middle, and then move towards the faster side of rebound before I'd go the other direction.


----------



## mevadus (Oct 22, 2009)

If you're looking for a mountain/trail bike that is going to take away the "ridiculous feeling of riding on the vibrating warning line on the side of the highway", you are not going to find it in a mountain/trail bike. That, in my opinion, is part of the experience of riding off-road. There are no mountain/trail setups that are going to make you feel like you're "riding on rails" like you would find in road bikes. No carbon fiber, 29er, full-suspension bike is going to give you this feeling, it is just going to be something you have to get used to. The full-suspension, like someone else mentioned, is likely to give you more control and traction than a hard-tail would when riding off-road. Obviously that depends on factors such as trail conditions, whether you are climbing or descending, etc...


----------



## bigfruits (Mar 21, 2011)

Otruba_843 said:


> most of the trail is flat with a few small hills here and there.


and covered in roots? youre on the wrong trail!


----------



## Otruba_843 (Feb 17, 2013)

bigfruits said:


> and covered in roots? youre on the wrong trail!


There is a reason why they call it the low country. I live on the coast of south carolina so the only thing your going to find here is swampy single track filled with roots. There is only one other trail in the area that is not nearly as exciting or long.


----------



## powerbio (Feb 4, 2013)

..full suspension if funds allow.


----------



## borabora (Feb 16, 2011)

With very few exceptions, it's the rider and not the bike. Don't think that you need a full-suspension bike for most trails. As a matter of fact you don't need any suspension for most trails. Rather than looking at uncomfortable trails as a problem that must be solved mechanically you can look at those trails as problems that you overcome yourself with the tools available. After some time you may come to the conclusion that you want and will enjoy a FS bike but give it that time and work on your human suspension skills first. You might be surprised how much you can do with your current bike.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

borabora said:


> With very few exceptions, it's the rider and not the bike. Don't think that you need a full-suspension bike for most trails. As a matter of fact you don't need any suspension for most trails. Rather than looking at uncomfortable trails as a problem that must be solved mechanically you can look at those trails as problems that you overcome yourself with the tools available. After some time you may come to the conclusion that you want and will enjoy a FS bike but give it that time and work on your human suspension skills first. You might be surprised how much you can do with your current bike.


The good thing about technology is that you can buy or cheat skill building for control. Instead of spending years building up the nerve and skills to clean the tech descend the rider with the same skill can now successfully clean the section on a FS bike with a dropper post and flat pedals, sometime without breaking any sweat.

There's no guaruntee that after years of practicing on a rigid bike your skills would be better than a noobs who's only been on the FS bike for 6 months. The more control you have on the bike the more confidence you'd have and the more you'll want to challenge yourself with more difficult sections/trails. The best parts is the skill you acquire with FS would transfer to HT or rigid just apply more focus and body suspension.


----------



## choeman (Nov 5, 2012)

Otruba_843 said:


> There is a reason why they call it the low country. I live on the coast of south carolina so the only thing your going to find here is swampy single track filled with roots. There is only one other trail in the area that is not nearly as exciting or long.


Where are you located? If myrtle beach, check out the hulk


----------



## borabora (Feb 16, 2011)

mimi1885 said:


> The good thing about technology is that you can buy or cheat skill building for control. Instead of spending years building up the nerve and skills to clean the tech descend the rider with the same skill can now successfully clean the section on a FS bike with a dropper post and flat pedals, sometime without breaking any sweat.
> 
> There's no guaruntee that after years of practicing on a rigid bike your skills would be better than a noobs who's only been on the FS bike for 6 months. The more control you have on the bike the more confidence you'd have and the more you'll want to challenge yourself with more difficult sections/trails. The best parts is the skill you acquire with FS would transfer to HT or rigid just apply more focus and body suspension.


I really mostly agree, but my point isn't that the OP will advance faster on a rigid bike or HT versus a full suspension bike. I have no doubt that it's easier to ride certain trails on a FS bike as a novice. The question is who has more fun riding and building skills -- the guy who can barrel over everything without much thought or the guy who has to play a chess match with the terrain? And it sounds like the OP does not have a huge selection of trails available. So, when a trail isn't a challenge anymore then maybe there isn't an easy way to up the ante.
I am not trying to talk anyone out of riding and enjoying FS bikes. But people are different and one should not make the automatic assumption that FS is better under all circumstances for every rider in every terrain.


----------



## Micdanson88 (Feb 25, 2013)

I like Full Suspension, I ride some rough trails and It makes the bumps feel nicer...


----------



## jessball (Mar 4, 2013)

I have a hard tail and prefer it compared to my old full suspension. it all depends on your own preference.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

borabora said:


> I really mostly agree, but my point isn't that the OP will advance faster on a rigid bike or HT versus a full suspension bike. I have no doubt that it's easier to ride certain trails on a FS bike as a novice. The question is who has more fun riding and building skills -- the guy who can barrel over everything without much thought or the guy who has to play a chess match with the terrain? And it sounds like the OP does not have a huge selection of trails available. So, when a trail isn't a challenge anymore then maybe there isn't an easy way to up the ante.
> I am not trying to talk anyone out of riding and enjoying FS bikes. But people are different and one should not make the automatic assumption that FS is better under all circumstances for every rider in every terrain.


It's true, I like to take my SS HT or softtail on a noobs ride, usually taking the same lines as I do with my FS trail bike. More challenging? yes but more fun as well. That said I don't see any disadvantage of FS over HT. If I can only keep one bike it would be my FS bike, I'm too old to get beat up on the HT on every ride


----------



## Micdanson88 (Feb 25, 2013)

jessball said:


> I have a hard tail and prefer it compared to my old full suspension. it all depends on your own preference.


Yes, but they are making FS bike lighter now...


----------



## CarolinaPanthers (Feb 22, 2013)

as a fellow noob, i really enjoy my hardtail riding over the rough stuff. use yourself (arms and legs) as suspension when you can. that's solid advice since i've read it on the internet lol.

try standing and pedaling/coasting to keep your momentum up. that'll allow yourself to be a better shock absorber and less butt pains! i made that up so im not sure if that's good advice or not. that's what i would probably do though haha


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

I have almost similar available terrain as the OP describes, except it's likely drier on the average. One medium sized hill with a micro-DH trail and some North Shore drops, 2 or 3 smaller but rootier ones with XC trails, and the rest is mildly undulating and flat terrain. On a 120/120 mm or bigger FS one has to confine himself to said hills for day-to-day riding, or session drops and kickers.

To get around this, that is, to be able to have fun 99% of the time, I arrived at a 26" SS DJ hardtail as my main ride all year round. I just swap the tires between summer and winter, and adjust air pressure. I also set up fork compression damping with a small platform that prevents fork from compressing when I mash IF I also pull on the bars. Fork is not plush, but it handles hits well (I also added some speed shims) and saves my wrists from my mistakes.

But what I'm getting to, is I don't tie myself to just the few local trails, instead I try to have fun by sessioning every obstacle and (dry) terrain I encounter, be it urban, man made on dirt, or plain natural, all on the same bike. I also visit local DJ/pumptrack spot (nothing to look at by modern standards) very often, and sometimes help extend and maintain it.


A little disclaimer... what's good for set-and-forget mentality like mine, isn't necessarily acceptable for the constant-tinkerer type of person.


----------



## dannybgoode (Mar 4, 2013)

FS is the work of the devil . Seriously, I have just bought my first MTB for many a year and looked at FS but £ for £ you get better spec on an HT so that's what I went for.

I figure at the moment it is me as a rider that will be slowing things down and not the bike.

I love it and am looking forward to honing my skills and then at some point in the future may look at an FS again.

Cheers

Danny B


----------



## Griff222 (Mar 5, 2013)

There are some great noob riding tips in this thread. So thank you. I'm going to start trail riding in 2-3 weeks and 2 years ago I had micro disectomy on my back so thanks for the advice!


----------

